# Rahmenhöhe Cube Hardtail 2009 / 188cm / 92er Schritt



## Big_Daddy (21. September 2008)

Guten Abend,
mal wieder eine leidige Frage zur Rahmenhöhe.

Ich bin 188cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 91-92cm.

Ich liege somit genau zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll.

Was meint Ihr, was richtiger ist?

Habe bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens auf beiden Rahmengrößen von Cube Hardtails gesessen.

Das kleinere 20Zoll schien mir ein wenig klein, das 22 Zoll erschien mir eigentlich ganz gut, obwohl die Oberrohrlänge schon relativ lang ist.

Bei dem 20 Zoll habe ich das Problem, dass ich mit dem Lenker an mein Knie stosse, wenn die Pedale auf halber Höhe ist.

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zu 188cm, 92cm Schritt und einem Cube Hardtail?


----------



## Clarus (21. September 2008)

Ich hab ähnliche Maße bin allerdings noch 2 cm größer und 1-2 cm weniger Schrittweite.

Einfach gesagt, wenn du es sportlich magst vom Handling dann 20'' wenn du lieber etwas aufrechter sitzen willst, dann nehme das 22''.

Mit dem Anstoßen an dem Lenker würde ich nochmal testen, eigentlich kann ich mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen. Der Händler soll die beiden Bikes mal richtig auf dich einstellen und dann fahr mal eine Runde.

Mußt halt mal schauen wie weit du mit dem Sattel aus dem Rohr kommst, also ob dir die 5 cm zu dem 22'' fehlen, wenn du ideal sitzt.


Aber wie gesagt ist wirklich sehr davon abhängig was du so machst und wie du es magst. Also mein Tip nochmal hin zum Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sheer good (21. September 2008)

Clarus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einfach gesagt, wenn du es sportlich magst vom Handling dann 20'' wenn du lieber etwas aufrechter sitzen willst, dann nehme das 22''.
> ...




sitzt er wirklich auf dem größeren 22'' rad aufrechter? 

einerseits ja: er muss beim 22'' den sattel nicht so weit rausziehen, d.h. der überstand vom sattel zum lenker ist geringer. dadurch sitzt er aufrechter als wenn er die sattelstange weiter rauziehen müsste wie beim kleineren 20''

andererseits: das oberrohr des 22'' ist länger, d.h. der abstand von lenker zu sattel ist größer. dadurch muss er sich mehr strecken, um an den lenker zu kommen.

so meine überlegung....


----------



## Big_Daddy (21. September 2008)

sheer good schrieb:


> sitzt er wirklich auf dem größeren 22'' rad aufrechter?
> 
> einerseits ja: er muss beim 22'' den sattel nicht so weit rausziehen, d.h. der überstand vom sattel zum lenker ist geringer. dadurch sitzt er aufrechter als wenn er die sattelstange weiter rauziehen müsste wie beim kleineren 20''
> 
> ...


 

Genau so habe ich es empfunden. 
Das 20er war mir etwas klein, beim 22er merkte man schon das längere Oberrohr.
Meine Überlegung im Moment: 22er zulegen und evtl. Vorbau etwas verkürzen.

Richtig so?


----------



## Clarus (21. September 2008)

Es gibt bei Canyon so ein nettes Programm http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html Vergleich das dochmal mit den Cube maßen.

Ich hatte damals das Handling als etwas träger empfunden, weil die Maße doch ein Stück überall größer sind. Das Kürzen des Vorbaus wäre natürlich eine Maßnahme, mit all den Vor/Nachteilen


----------



## Big_Daddy (21. September 2008)

Clarus schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Canyon so ein nettes Programm http://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html Vergleich das dochmal mit den Cube maßen.


 

Cooles Tool.

Danke


----------



## Tofi02 (22. September 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe mir bei 191 cm, 91 SL letztes Jahr eine 22" Größe gekauft. Das passt vom fahren her wesentlicher besser als mein altes 20" Trek, erst dann wurde mir das richtig klar. Allerdings fahre ich mehr Up- als Downhill und auch keine wirklich technisch schwere Trails.

Einziger Nachteil der Höhe ist bei steileren Abfahrten ein "Überschlagsgefühl", weil man doch relativ hoch sitzt. Das kann aber auch an meiner Angst liegen.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Kirsten (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei einer Schrittlänge von 88,5cm, bei 178cm Körpergröße, fahre ich ein 18'' REACTION.
Die Sattelstütze hat bei mir noch etwa 2,5cm Luft bis zum max. Auszug. Vorbau ist ein 120er Syntace.
Wenn du es gerne sportlich magst, sollte ein 20'' Rad bei deiner SL passen.

Gruß K


----------

